# Wheat Beer



## citizensnips (18/8/07)

Just about to bottle my beer tomorrow so Im looking for a new recipe to do. I was thinking of a wheat beer because I really do enjoy them and have never tried making one. Has any one got a good Kit wheat beer they recommend?


----------



## gundaroo (18/8/07)

i have done the morgans golden sheaf wheat beer before and liked it.i used it with "better wheat beer" from my lhbs,cannot remember what it contained without looking up the records.
this was one of the first i had my mates sample,and it made the grade as they have asked for it again and again.


----------



## Jye (18/8/07)

Hey eddy,

I dont have any recommendations on what kit to use but try and get your hands on the new WB-06 dried weizen yeast, it will make all the difference :chug: 

Cheers
Jye


----------



## Brewer_010 (18/8/07)

eddy22 said:


> Just about to bottle my beer tomorrow so Im looking for a new recipe to do. I was thinking of a wheat beer because I really do enjoy them and have never tried making one. Has any one got a good Kit wheat beer they recommend?



I've brewed ESB's 3Kg bavarian wheat kit a few times with good results (using a genuine wheat yeast such as WLP300 / 380). This kit is a bit better with a bit of flavour or aroma hops (such as hallertau or saaz) and guzzled back within a couple of weeks :chug: .

Cheers


----------



## Brownie (18/8/07)

I did a Hoegardden recently which is an Orange and Coriander Wheat Beer.

Used a Thomas Coopers Wheat Beer Kit....very nice.

Here is the recipe albeit that I subst the kit etc

http://www.homebrewandbeer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4321

Recently picked up a Brewiser Wheat kit for 1/2 price will see how that goes.


----------



## wildschwein (18/8/07)

My wisdom is non-convential and most most of the wheat-freaks here will probably disagree with my recipe but I have found Coopers Canadian blonde + a tin of Thomas Coopers Wheat malt makes a very consumable wheat beer. Even though the wheat malt only comes in at around 20% of the fermentable bill it's more than enough wheat character for my tastes. Huge carpety head, banana aroma and slightly sour fruity flavour profile. From memory I used US-56 ale to ferment this one and added a 200g steep of light crystal malt + some Saaz for aroma. Turned out very well.


----------



## citizensnips (18/8/07)

gundaroo said:


> i have done the morgans golden sheaf wheat beer before and liked it.i used it with "better wheat beer" from my lhbs,cannot remember what it contained without looking up the records.
> this was one of the first i had my mates sample,and it made the grade as they have asked for it again and again.



Thanks for all the replies. I was thinking about doing thr Morgans golden sheaf wheat and I think i'll start with that one. If there are any other good wheat recipes any one knows of, keep them comming. 

P.S - Jye, i'll make sure to keep my eyes out for the WB-06.

Cheers
-eddy-


----------



## Weizguy (18/8/07)

wildschwein said:


> My wisdom is non-convential and most most of the wheat-freaks here will probably disagree with my recipe but I have found Coopers Canadian blonde + a tin of Thomas Coopers Wheat malt makes a very consumable wheat beer. Even though the wheat malt only comes in at around 20% of the fermentable bill it's more than enough wheat character for my tastes. Huge carpety head, banana aroma and slightly sour fruity flavour profile. From memroy I used US-56 ale to ferment this one and added a 200g steep of light crystal malt + some Saaz for aroma. Turned out very well.


Sounds like a nice American-style wheat beer, if a little out of style. Perhaps a blonde ale with wheat. Certainly sounds nice for Summer drinking.

Eddy, if this is what U want, go for it.
It all depends if you want a spicy Belgian wheat , or a fruity/hoppy American style, or a traditional German Weizen style or one of the weirdo sour or salty/sour styles, or a new style that U care 2 invent..

Let us know what U want. A few tips up front though: Get the right yeast for the style and match the kit.

I have made a delicious weizen from a Munton's wheat kit and a great American style from most Aussie tins, using the right yeast.

Any questions?

Seth


----------



## citizensnips (18/8/07)

Les, 
i'd probably be looking at the German Weizen style wheat beer so are there any tips, recipes you guys have got?


----------



## wildschwein (18/8/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Sounds like a nice American-style wheat beer, if a little out of style. Perhaps a blonde ale with wheat. Certainly sounds nice for Summer drinking.
> 
> Eddy, if this is what U want, go for it.
> It all depends if you want a spicy Belgian wheat , or a fruity/hoppy American style, or a traditional German Weizen style or one of the weirdo sour or salty/sour styles, or a new style that U care 2 invent..
> ...



Yeah, the initial idea was to do a US or Australian style wheat. I wanted it fruity but not too clovey and I think I achieved this.


----------



## Weizguy (18/8/07)

eddy22 said:


> Les,
> i'd probably be looking at the German Weizen style wheat beer so are there any tips, recipes you guys have got?


I'd recommend a Munton's Wheat beer kit and 1 kg of Munton's Wheat DME.
I have made this with the tin and a pack containing 250g Dextrose, 250g Maltodextrin and 500g DME, but I reckon the Wheat DME would be haps better and give you 55% wheat malt in the batch. You'd use a W3056 or the new dry wheat yeast, mentioned above. If you have a local brewer who can give you a fresh 600ml culture of liquid weizen yeast or 1 cup of slurry...even better.

Dissolve your ingredients, top up with water to pitching temp, say 20C, and plonk your yeast in. If you like a bit of banana flavour, just don't aerate so much. Try not to ferment higher than 22C and rack after the ferment slows.
Just before pitching, you could tap off 2litres into a clean 2.25 litre soft drink bottle and squeeze out the XS air before freezing. On bottling day, thaw the bottle in the sink and bulk prime with it. Easy enough I reckon...
Your beer will be mighty close to the flava U want.

Beerz
Seth


----------



## citizensnips (10/9/07)

As the wheat beer was postponed I have finally come up with a recipe, just wanting to get your opinions:

Morgans Golden Sheaf Wheat
1kg liquid Wheat Malt 
250gm Light Malt Brew Improver 
250gm Wheat Malt Brew Improver 
1 Saaz plug boiled for 10 minutes with LME in 2-3 liters water
WB-06 Yeast

I calculated it out at 5.4% so it should be a full strength wheat beer, perfect for summer :chug: 
What do you guys think?


----------



## Weizguy (10/9/07)

Sounds all right to me.

I like the idea of boiling the hops with the malt extract. That's not only classy, it's clever. I prob would have forgot to add the extract to the boiling hops, even though I know it would improve the flava.

Much better recipe than I started out brewing when I was using kits and bits. Back then, me and the Sumerian family next door would start with a loaf of bread... :lol: 

Seth out


----------

